# Simplest Way To Make Edible Marijuana



## Illegal Smile (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a bad case of acid reflux and have begun to suspect that even vape smoking aggravates it. I just don't want to try something complex like making butter. I'm looking for a simple way to just grind some bud and injest it. Yeah, I know I could just chew it up and swallow it but I'm looking for something a little better than that. I'd also like to avoid baking (what do I know about that?).

I've thought of just sprinkling it on soup and such. Any ideas appreciated and big fat +rep for those I like.


----------



## djlifeline (Mar 25, 2010)

Grind it up and stick it in one of them packet brownie mixes? Make sure it uses oil and not milk. And bake on a low temp settig for longer as not to degrade the thc


----------



## jjarnold01 (Mar 25, 2010)

way back in the day we used to grind up bud and put it in capsules - we got them empty at the pharmacy. don't know if you can still buy them or not. this gave us a nice slow release high that lasted awhile. also used caps for other things but that was back in the day...


----------



## estesj (Mar 25, 2010)

Illegal Smile said:


> I have a bad case of acid reflux and have begun to suspect that even vape smoking aggravates it. I just don't want to try something complex like making butter. I'm looking for a simple way to just grind some bud and injest it. Yeah, I know I could just chew it up and swallow it but I'm looking for something a little better than that. I'd also like to avoid baking (what do I know about that?).
> 
> I've thought of just sprinkling it on soup and such. Any ideas appreciated and big fat +rep for those I like.


Dude I hear ya on that acid reflux. I have it bad as well as asthma so the 18 years I've been smoking has taken a toll on my lungs so I love brownies. If I'm using reggie I use an o per batch. If it's knot I use a quarter. just grind it up in a coffee grinder put in a pot with a stick of butter on medium and let simmer for like 30 min. Then I use a piece of an old T-shirt or cloth and pour in in there over the mixing bowl to strain it. That way you got just the thc butter and not a bunch of grit. Then just follow your brownie instructions and add your thc butter to sub the oil. They get you so damn high for so long!


----------



## Illegal Smile (Mar 25, 2010)

estesj said:


> Dude I hear ya on that acid reflux. I have it bad as well as asthma so the 18 years I've been smoking has taken a toll on my lungs so I love brownies. If I'm using reggie I use an o per batch. If it's knot I use a quarter. just grind it up in a coffee grinder put in a pot with a stick of butter on medium and let simmer for like 30 min. Then I use a piece of an old T-shirt or cloth and pour in in there over the mixing bowl to strain it. That way you got just the thc butter and not a bunch of grit. Then just follow your brownie instructions and add your thc butter to sub the oil. They get you so damn high for so long!


So the butter absorbs all the thc and none is lost in straining? Sounds like a good idea. Instead of baking brownies couldn't you just use the butter on anything like biscuits or pancakes? Thanks +rep


----------



## estesj (Mar 25, 2010)

Illegal Smile said:


> So the butter absorbs all the thc and none is lost in straining? Sounds like a good idea. Instead of baking brownies couldn't you just use the butter on anything like biscuits or pancakes? Thanks +rep


Yea you can. I have been lazy before and put in on toast.


----------



## Professor Puff.n.Tuff (Mar 25, 2010)

I have put it on toast, pancakes, broccoli. Anything you would normally put butter on. 

Pretty much all the THC is contained in the butter by the extraction process that takes place while simmering. Some will be lost but nothing is 100%, I dont think...

You could try and look up a way to make the methanol pills. My buddy used to get THC extract gel caps. Sometimes we popped them, other times we squeezed the stuff out onto our bowl and smoked it.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Mar 25, 2010)

So on the butter, could you use a butter substitute since I'm on a low fat diet?


----------



## vh13 (Mar 25, 2010)

Illegal Smile said:


> So on the butter, could you use a butter substitute since I'm on a low fat diet?


Unfortunately not, the ideal is to use a solvent that's comprised of as much high density fats as possible, as these will bond with the most THC most efficiently.

Olive or grape seed oil will work well enough, butter is much better, clarified butter (ghee) and coconut oil are the two best solvents to use.

You say you're on a low-fat diet, does that include low cholesterol? If so, then for the sake of your health stick with olive oil. However it's been my observation that you'll need to eat more calories in olive oil then butter to achieve the same potent high, so if it is only calories you're worried about then go for as high density a fat as possible so you can minimize the quantity you need to ingest.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok ok ok ive tried maken butter and FAILED and i failed bad lol.This was about a year ago i had about 10gs of this really white cronic and threw in 15grams of some dirt just to add a lil more "flowerS" to butter ratio cooked it for 30 mins then strained it my butter was still very yellow didnt really have a green tint to in and i mean i strung on the "flowers" so they were dry as hell.Then i let the butter seperate from the water scooped it out and literaly ate usin all the butter and didnt feel nadda.What i wanna know is if there is a recipe out there that requires lil about of dank but mass effect.im talkin somethin just for personal use like 3gs of some fire or somthin like that any recipes for sum sum.Id appreciate any help considerin im horrible when it comes to this cookin flowers i can smoke em all day but cant even make a right cookielol..Stay High


----------



## 1foryou (Mar 26, 2010)

my gf has acid reflux and when she tryed my auto short stuff blue himalaya i had she said it made it better right away.its a auto blueberry kush.i dont know if this is helpful to you but i hope it is.peace and GL.


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 28, 2010)

Make some firecrackers.. my buddy did today. Take 2 graham crackers, peanut butter, and 2-3 grams of some finely broken up bud, put peanut butter on both sides of the cracker, bud in the middle, and bake it for like 20 minutes wrapped in some aluminum foil. He was extremely high.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Mar 28, 2010)

imLIFTED said:


> Make some firecrackers.. my buddy did today. Take 2 graham crackers, peanut butter, and 2-3 grams of some finely broken up bud, put peanut butter on both sides of the cracker, bud in the middle, and bake it for like 20 minutes wrapped in some aluminum foil. He was extremely high.


 Bro ive tried that about 4 times with natural peanut putter the kind where u can see the oil on top b4 u stir it and nadda tried it wit nutellla nadde n iwas usin like 3gs on each one of some DANK n that 3gs if i smoked it woulda knocked me the fuck out u noi dunna wha im doin wrong lol if nothin else works im bouta make a salad with all the leaves n just chomp away lol


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm.. I don't know then man.. You gotta make sure the temp is good and the foil is sealed tight and you grind your bud to almost powder.. If you did all that then I don't know man, maybe you're just meant to be a smoker! But anyways eat that salad and let me know if it tastes like complete ass lol.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 29, 2010)

I got a quick butter recipe for anyone who just wants to make a quick personal serving.
I did it this morning and put it in my breakfast of top ramen... delicious!
Ok so first you need 2 pots (preferably a double boiler) but i made my own by just putting a smaller pot in the big pot and filled bottom with water.
1/2 stick of high fat content butter
i used stems that i had saved for a while and im already really baked. so 1 to 3g's of bud depending on potency. i'd say go with more if you really wanna get f-ed up.
2 cups of water 
and finally a stove preferably electric gas works too tho.
Ok so first put enough water in the bottom so it wont all evaporate while its boiling
then put the smaller put/metal bowl so its floating in the water
next add the water to small pot 
put on burner on med/ med high till the water in the larger starts to boil( not too vigourously or may splash out or worse tip the inside bowl)
when you can see the inside bowl water warming up drop in your half stick of butter into the small pot 
when the butter completely melts add in your herbs(preferably ground up)
stir in herbs lower heat to medium and cover the 2 pots with a cover or sheet of tinfoil to keep in steam.
leave and let simmer on med heat water in the big pot should be lightly boiling to keep the mixture cookin.
come back every say 30 mins and stir it well then recover let simmer for anywhere from 1-2 hrs or when its starting to turn darker green. 
then strain with cheescloth or whatever straining device you have. into a cup or anything to hold it and let it sit in the fridge for 1 night butter will float to the top.
put it in anything that uses butter to get soaring all day.
If you like it plus rep please! 
good luck with the acid reflux


----------



## dizzle dawg (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a few recipes for beverages including alcohol on my site you are welcome to check out. I personally prefer to make chai tea, add a little extra chocolate and be good to go! let me know what you think of this method. enjoy!

http://growhousebuilders.com/medical-marijuana-beverages/


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice site. 
Also referred to as tintures and were the first form of prescribed MJ. I have one brewing now for about 1 week of some Bubblegum bud + 151 proof Bacardi rum. here's a good article on tinctures if ur interested.
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3005.html


----------



## gioua (Mar 19, 2011)

Very simply put.... The Butter is where all medibles are at.. this is easy and takes less then 10 minutes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu67gbZf6Fw this video will help you. I think olive oil and other extracts are great. and if you want to double or even quadruple your weed potency learn about decarboxylation. This process works wonders and brings an entire new level to being medicated!
I started using firecrackers and now I am making canna oil. I have made chocolate bars, chocolate syrup for ice cream and reefers peanut butter cups. I have made brownies and cookies and all the other stuff in the past as well.. I want to learn how to put things into capsules and what potency I would need to use.


----------



## YEPESD (Mar 27, 2011)

subscribing to this! 
i can safely say, me and some buddies put an O of blueberry into a pan of brownies, i had about half the pan and couldn't move for a few days.
tread carefully.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 27, 2011)

two words: glycerine extraction. if you want to hurry it you can heat it (but to a waaaaay lower temp than butter, just enough to make the goopy glyc runnier), or for the lazyman's version, just let it sit for a week or so.
there's even a thread about it here somewhere.
the beauty part is, you can eat it or put it in an e-cigarette (which is a bit more mild than a vapouriser, imo)

also: if you have time read BadKittySmiles's thread, there's some good information in there about decarbing and bio-availability.


----------



## tmf (Apr 1, 2011)

Low fat brownie oil. I use olive oil, simmer DRY weed in the oil at a temp of 175-180 F for about 5 minutes, strain. Re-bottle your THC enriched oil, or you can return the strained oil to the stove, add more olive oil to replace the volume left behind in the plant matter, add more dry weed to the oil and repeat the process until you have used all the dry weed you wanted to use. Finally, to retrieve most of the oil left behind you can put all the strained off oil soaked weed into a bag with a few pin holes in a corner, suspend it over a bowl, pour 180 F plain olive oil over the top and leave it to run off over a couple of days. This batch of retrieved oil will be a little less potent than the first. No need to keep the oil hot during this time of draining the remaining oil, just cover everything to keep dust and stuff out. Use the THC enriched olive oil to make brownies or any recipe that calls for oil. Fry whatever you can fry using relatively low heat. The same process can be used with your favorite butter, straining butter off the remaining plant material does require a warmer room than for straining oil. Yummy


----------

